# CNN reports 80 insurgents killed while attacking NATO base



## McG (30 Oct 2010)

> 80 dead in Afghan military base attack
> From Matiullah Mati, CNN
> October 30, 2010 7:25 a.m. EDT
> 
> ...


http://www.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/asiapcf/10/30/afghanistan.insurgents.killed/index.html?eref=mrss_igoogle_cnn


----------



## SevenSixTwo (30 Oct 2010)

Source 1: "80 people killed"

"No Civilians, Afghan troops or NATO troops killed"

Source 2: "They were all insurgents"

Source 3: "30 insurgents killed"


Now, that's confusing.


----------



## George Wallace (30 Oct 2010)

Perhaps we need a person in a black and white jersey to go in and count between periods/rounds and accurately keep score before blowing his whistle to resume activities.


----------



## HavokFour (30 Oct 2010)

In any case, may they all rest in *pieces*.


----------



## dogger1936 (30 Oct 2010)

Sounds like an exciting day! Good job boys and gals!


----------



## OldSolduer (30 Oct 2010)

Well done to all the troops!!


----------



## HollywoodHitman (30 Oct 2010)

Well done all! Havok...Awesome comment!


----------



## Franko (30 Oct 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Perhaps we need a person in a black and white jersey to go in and count between periods/rounds and accurately keep score before blowing his whistle to resume activities.



....or how about a reporter that actually does first hand reporting at the actual FOB/ COP?

I know, I'm asking too much.

Regards


----------



## OldSolduer (30 Oct 2010)

Der Panzerkommandant.... said:
			
		

> ....or how about a reporter that actually does first hand reporting at the actual FOB/ COP?
> 
> I know, I'm asking too much.
> 
> Regards


Maybe I should get hired on a major newspaper or network as a "independent expert"......


----------



## dogger1936 (30 Oct 2010)

http://english.aljazeera.net/news/asia/2010/10/2010103084540706223.html

Nato-led troops have killed more than 30 Taliban fighters after their base was attacked in Paktika province in southern Afghanistan, the military coalition has said.

Fighters attacked the remote outpost "from all directions" using rocket-propelled grenades, mortars and small arms fire, the Nato-led International Security Assistance Force (Isaf) said in a statement on Saturday.

"Initial operational reporting indicates more than 30 insurgents were killed in the failed attack," the statement read.

Zemarai, an Afghan army general, said the bodies of at least 15 fighters were seen lying on the
battlefield after the attack.

Afghan troops were still collecting bodies at the site, Isaf said.

It said five Isaf soldiers were injured in the attack.

Zabihullah Mujahid, a Taliban spokesman, said they had attacked the base and that six police outposts had been overrun in the attack.

Speaking by telephone from an undisclosed location, Mujahid said Taliban fighters had inflicted "high casualties" on Isaf and Afghan forces but gave no further details.

He said eight Taliban fighters had been killed.

Pre-dawn attack

James Bays, Al Jazeera's correspondent in Kabul, the Afghan capital, said the attack took place in the early hours, at 1.30 in the morning.

"The Nato release says the number [of attackers] was about 30 but we spoke to the Taliban leader who said the number of attackers was 70," he said.

"It was won in the end by close air support from planes and helicopters that were called into the area."

The Taliban and other armed groups have launched a series of brazen assaults on foreign bases and government buildings in the past year in a bid to topple the government and force out foreign troops.

Last month, five suicide bombers were killed during an attack on a similar-sized base in neighbouring Paktia province, to the north of Paktika.

More than 2,000 foreign troops have been killed in the conflict since US-led forces invaded the country and drove out the Taliban from Kabul in 2001.


Source: Al Jazeera and agencies


----------



## Fishbone Jones (30 Oct 2010)

I can't get wrapped up about the numbers. 

Eight or eighty, it's all good.


----------



## Greymatters (30 Oct 2010)

dogger1936 said:
			
		

> More than 2,000 foreign troops have been killed in the conflict since US-led forces invaded the country and drove out the Taliban from Kabul in 2001.



You'd probably be more accurate than this guy...


----------



## jollyjacktar (30 Oct 2010)

I agree, who cares as long as they are the ones doing the dying.  The more the merrier as far as I'm concerned.  Like the joke says "What is 45 lawyers going over a cliff in a bus? ....A =  a damn good start"  This is a good start.  Or at least it was a good start to my day to hear good news like that.



			
				recceguy said:
			
		

> I can't get wrapped up about the numbers.
> 
> Eight or eighty, it's all good.


----------



## dogger1936 (30 Oct 2010)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> You'd probably be more accurate than this guy...



2,095 Troops have been killed.


----------



## Jarnhamar (1 Nov 2010)

I've read that if you totalled up the total number of reported dead enemy soldiers during the vietnam conflict that the number is greater than the total population of vietnam 4 times over.


----------



## gun runner (1 Nov 2010)

"Maybe I should get hired on a major newspaper or network as a "independent expert"......"

Now,MWO Seggie,I know you have an axe to grind for Mike....yep, you would make a great field reporter!Cheers!


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Nov 2010)

Speaking of "variable" numbers.... 


			
				SevenSixTwo said:
			
		

> .... Source 3: "30 insurgents killed" ....


.... there's a lot of that number going around  
http://examiner.com/independent-in-madison/eradicating-the-taliban-exactly-30-at-a-time?render=print


----------



## OldSolduer (1 Nov 2010)

gun runner said:
			
		

> "Maybe I should get hired on a major newspaper or network as a "independent expert"......"
> 
> Now,MWO Seggie,I know you have an axe to grind for Mike....yep, you would make a great field reporter!Cheers!



Problem is, young Padowin, no one wants a 53 year old former soldier reporting. There might be some truth in the reports!!

Besides, everyone would want my take on things,....from the C7 to the Lav III......


----------



## gun runner (1 Nov 2010)

LOL, well stated Sir! Cheers!


----------



## Colin Parkinson (15 Nov 2010)

Grimaldus said:
			
		

> I've read that if you totalled up the total number of reported dead enemy soldiers during the vietnam conflict that the number is greater than the total population of vietnam 4 times over.



Combat Deaths
According to the Vietnamese government, 1,100,000 North Vietnamese Army and Viet Cong military personnel were killed during the Vietnam War[4] R.J. Rummel reviewed the many casualty data sets, this number is in keeping with his mid-level estimate of 1,011,000 North Vietnamese combat deaths.[19] He further calculated a mid-level estimate of 251,000 Viet Cong military deaths.[5] Thus, Southern Forces (i.e.,Viet Cong) were around 22% of the total military deaths. What percentage of the remaining 849,000 North Vietnamese Regulars died in South Vietnam is unknown. The assumption is the vast majority of these deaths occurred in South Vietnam.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vietnam_War_casualties#North_Vietnamese_Deaths


----------

